
OpenSocial Apps Invade MyYahoo: Mint, kaChing, WordPress, And More - IsaacSchlueter
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/05/more-opensocial-apps-invade-myyahoo-mint-kaching-wordpress/
======
IsaacSchlueter
Submitted here because I'm interested in what the HN crowd thinks of our
product. TechCrunch commenters are mostly morons.

